# [Gothic 3] Hilfe, Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*[Gothic 3] Hilfe, Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*

Ich wollte mir etwas cheaten aber ich kann die Konsole nicht mit [^]
öffnen, der marvin mode lässt sich aktivieren aber die konsole lässt sich nicht öffnen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen!!!!


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir etwas cheaten aber ich kann die Konsole nicht mit [^]
> öffnen, der marvin mode lässt sich aktivieren aber die konsole lässt sich nicht öffnen.
> Kann mir jemand helfen!!!!


Hast du in der ge3.ini bei GameTestMode auf true gesetzt?


----------



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				gamerschwein am 27.02.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja hab ich


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 27.02.2007 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schau mal nach villeicht haste nen schreibfehler oder so gemacht , sonst kann ich dir auch net weiterhelfen


----------



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				gamerschwein am 27.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein ich hab geschrieben TestMode=true


----------



## Tiger39 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 27.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst auch im Spiel "marvin" eingeben (ohne "   ). Allerdings kann es dann sein, dass das Fenster verschwommen oder fast nicht sichtbar ist.

gruß


----------



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				Tiger39 am 27.02.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das hab ich auch schon versucht, bringt auch nichts kann die konsole trotzdem nicht öffnen

vielleicht liegts ja am numb-lock denn den kann ich beim gothic 3 zockn nicht abschalten


----------



## kallin (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 27.02.2007 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum soll es an dem liegen


----------



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				kallin am 27.02.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> petar1993 am 27.02.2007 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich irgendwo in einem forum gelesen hab dass man das aussstellen soll wenn man men marvin mode aktiviert. Aber bei mir kann man es nicht ausstellen


----------



## petar1993 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*

kann mia noch jemand helfen


----------



## kallin (3. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*

mach ihn dann doch vorher aus 
vielleicht bringt es ka was 
viel glück!!!!!!
MFG kallin


----------



## Denis10 (3. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				petar1993 am 27.02.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mia noch jemand helfen


Sag doch einfach, an welcher Stelle im Spiel du Probleme hast, dann kann dir bestimmt jemand weiter helfen. Das sollte dann auch ohne Cheats klappen.


----------



## petar1993 (3. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				kallin am 03.03.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mach ihn dann doch vorher aus
> vielleicht bringt es ka was
> viel glück!!!!!!
> MFG kallin


wenn ich es voreher ausmache schaltet es sich bein gothic start wieder an


----------



## petar1993 (3. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*



			
				Denis10 am 03.03.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> petar1993 am 27.02.2007 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in ishtar wenn ich zuben töten muss da killen mich immer die magier.
Die töten mich mit einem feuerball obwohl ich eine paladin rüstung habe


----------



## Andreas-Kasch (26. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*

der thread is zwar schon älter, aber ich greife ihn nochmal auf... ich habe das selbe Problem, dass sich die Console nicht öffnet. Ich habe G3 Patch v 1.12, windows vista und 2GB Ram (schwer genug da G3 zum laufen zu bringen). Ich benötige es, da ich im Spiel das Talent Gift herstellen benötige, und schon erlernt habe, aber dank eines Bugs kann ich trozdem noch keine gifte herstellen und das talent gilt als nicht gelernt, und deshalb wollte ich es per consolenbefehl erlernen, was ja dann ansich kein cheaten ist.


----------



## Andreas-Kasch (28. März 2007)

*AW: !!Hilfe!! Ich kann die Cheats konsole nicht öffnen.*

sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber ich konnte das Problem lösen.

Lösung:
Stecke das Empfängerkästchen für die Fernbedienung des Windows Mediacenters vom PC ab, dann sollte die Konsole wieder problemlos funktionieren.


----------

